# Salsa throwdown



## pitrow (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, so at work a few people have decided it's time to have a salsa throwdown and crown the king or queen of salsa, so I'm looking for a good recipe and hope some of you could help out.

Maybe something not super hot, but with a little kick. Some smoky flavor maybe.

I've never made salsa before, and I certainly don't aspire to be the King of Salsa, but sounds like a good way to expand my knowledge.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jlhog (Aug 26, 2008)

Buy a couple jars of Pace and throw it in a Tupperware bowl, just fer laughs!!!


----------



## daboys (Aug 26, 2008)

This is the one Erain posted the other day. Looks really good!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=salsa


----------



## lfroberts5 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Salsa*
    3) 14 oz cans  Hunt Basil, Garlic, and Oregano Tomatoes
  1) 10 oz can Green Chili Tomatoes
  4) Roma Tomatoes

  Â½ Red onion
  3 Tablespoons vinegar
  2 Tablespoons Garlic
  Â½ tsp cumin
  1  tsp black pepper
  Â¼ tsp salt
  2  tsp garlic powder
  1 Bundle Cilantro

  Chop in food processor
  Simmer in pot for Â½ hour


----------



## davenh (Aug 26, 2008)

Every few years we can a huge supply of this salsa. It is very good, everyone loves it. Found it on a canning site a while back. If it's not being canned, you might want to cook it down a little more. I add a little extra tomato paste to get a good consistency. I also chop everything into nice chunky sized pieces 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

ANNIE’S SALSA    
8 cups tomatoes, peeled, chopped and drained  
2 ½ cups chopped onion  
1 ½ cups chopped green pepper  
3 – 5 chopped jalapenos  
6 cloves minced garlic  
2 tsp cumin  
2 tsp pepper  
1/8 cup canning salt  
¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro  
1/3 cup sugar  
1/3 cup vinegar  
16 oz. tomato sauce  
16 oz tomato paste  
Mix all ingredients, bring to a boil, boil 10 minutes. Pour into hot jars, process at 10 lbs of pressure for 30 minutes for pints. 
Makes 6 pints


----------



## wutang (Aug 27, 2008)

Every once in a while we make a mango salsa that is very good.

2 mangos, pitted and diced
1 green bell pepper diced
1 red bell pepper diced
1 jalapeno diced
1/2 red onion diced
About 1/2 cup cilantro chopped (I just snip the leafy parts off with kitchen shears)
The juice of one lemon
The juice of one lime.

Combine all ingredients in a bowl and put in the fridge for a while before serving.  It is always better the day after you made it.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice Dave-very close to one of mine I cook down-will save. points


----------



## ghost308 (Aug 27, 2008)

I must have looked at a thousand salas recipes , heres what I learned. Everything Must Be Fresh ! Nothing Canned !!! 
And for that little hint of smoke your looking for , roast your tomatoes and peppers over a wood fire until the skins blister all the way around, remove the skins then dice them for your salsa. I'd even try popping them in the smoker until they blister and turn black on the outside.
One more tip , after roasting, pop them into a paper bag until they cool the skins will be easyer to remove.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 27, 2008)

If you're using fresh onion/garlic, roast it also in the same way. If you try the smoker, crank up the heat to blister the chile/pepper skins. Once they cool, you can also rub the skin off under a faucet. For real taste and texture, don't remove all the charred skin from the peppers/chiles. No wooden fire, use the stove top burners to char the skins, the oven will do the same thing to all items being roasted and still give you added flavor. Good luck my friend.


----------



## big game cook (Aug 27, 2008)

i make a mango habenaro salsa. i take a few mangoes and they must be real ripe. i purree in a processor. and add 1 or two habanaros. to the purree. and add 1 purreed onion. add a dash of water to help turn to patse. add a pinch of dried cilantro and some smoked or minced garlic. then i place over heat for 15 min to heat and blend. very sweet and will kick ya in the rear. and its real pretty in a jar. yellow with bits of orange and green.


----------



## big game cook (Aug 27, 2008)

i also like green tomillito and avocodo salsa. i take raw serreno or jalapeno peppers. about a doz give or take.

and 1 lb of tomillitos. purree them. finly chop to purree the peppers as well. 

add 5 real ripe avocodos purreed. add chopped cilantro and minced garlic to taste. stirr over heat for 15 min. makes a good green salsa and a change to the regular salsa.

just shooting ideas for ya. but assume youll go red.

i always use and grow roma. i dont like the gel in tomatoes and dont favor tomatoes at all except in salsa. i can 10-15 varieties every year. and last year experimented with red salsa with shredded zuchinni. turned out real good.

i made about 60-70 jars last season. and still have several. i really dont do a set recipe for mine. there a luck of the draw thing.

another i like is peach. not hot but sweet and different.

coursely chop 20-25 roma tomatoes.

add to stock pot. skin and pit 6 peaches and chop into 1/2 to 1/4 " chunks. add 6 finely chopped jalapeno peppers. 1 tsp chopped cilantro. 1/2 cup white sugar. add 2 tsp minced garlic. you can add a few other seasonings to taste. boil for 30 min. 

good luck on your venture. hope to hear the results.


----------



## rodbuilder (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's a salsa recipe I posted a while back.  Since the post I have made it several times and everyone has loved it.  It works well in pulled pork sammies as well as our fish tacos that we have about once a week...

It's different but a pleasant change...

Cabbage Salsa  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=19236


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 27, 2008)

For the twisted few here is a down and dirty salsa (chile)
6 jalapenos
2 anaheim chiles
2 yellow hots (chiles)
1 habenero (its small and orange:BEWARE!)
1 big tomato
1 tbl spoon garlic powder
1 tbl spoon onion powder
some salt
1> roast and sweat chiles (the peppers) and peel(sloppy is good leave some char)
2> roast tomato and peel
3> put in food processor add garlic,onion,salt,splash of water and pulse
4> place in dip dish serve tostadas,doritos for dipping
This little concoction is found served in the majority of Mexican households
For authenticity the molcajete is used for mashing ingredients


*INFO On the molcajete:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molcajete



Disclaimer:the Habenero is not essential!!!!


----------



## jminion (Aug 27, 2008)

Bill Wight has a recipe site (if I remember right) with about 1600+ salsa recipes. Has 1000's of recipes BBQ (3400+) and other styles of cooking. They are compressed so you can open with WinZip and they are setup so you can import into Master Cook recipe program if you have it.
http://home.earthlink.net/~wwwca/


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 27, 2008)

jminion you are brilliant!did a little looking around and if you don't have mastercook the .mxp file can be viewed in notepad,wordpad,msword,or any other text editor.methinx we are gonna spring for mastercook tho.Thanx for a great tip!


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is a quickie...

*INFO On the molcajete:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molcajete


----------



## coyote (Aug 28, 2008)

here are 20 salsa recipes you can try..

http://allrecipes.com/Recipes/Appeti...Salsa/Top.aspx


----------



## supervman (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, I live in Minnesota, but I used to do shot glasses of tabasco. (now I gotta cut back on that action)

This is what I make and it's real good. 

1 1/3 CUP DICED CAN TOMATOES 
Â¼ CUP TOMATO SAUCE
1/3 CUP DICED WHITE ONION
2 TBSP CHOPPED JALAPENÃ•
2 TBSP CHOP GRN CHILIES
1 TSP CHOPPED GARLIC
1Â½ TBSP MINCED FRESH CILANTRO
Â¼ TSP SALT

PUT TOMATOES & TOMATO SAUCE IN BLENDER, 
PULSE 3 OR 4 TIMES FOR DESIRED TEXTURE.                                                                                                       
PLACE IN A MIXING BOWL & ADD REMAINING INGREDIENTS.                                                                                           MIX WELL & CHILL.                                                                                                                 MAKES 2 CUPS.


----------

